# Oh my god, so shaken



## ShadowRancher (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok so you guys know I'm a student, well apparently im a very dumb one. I was walking back from the library tonight around 940 and was reading (not TFO, dont feel bad ) my ipad in the dark...so stupid. Well I was mugged at gunpoint, I'm not hurt at all just severely shaken and down one ipad. So if im not on as much in the next couple weeks its because ive lost my only personal source of internet. My brother told me to go and change my passwords for everything so this is me making the rounds on that and needing something else to occupy my mind so I dont freak out all over again...im home safe behind locked doors with all my animals and my roomie so i'm fine Just Gahhh. I dont even know how to handle this. At least my profs are being great...I got out of a test and a lab report tomorrow


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to here that! I am majoring in criminology right now at ASU before I go to law school. We studied crime rates in campuses and its getting really bad! Especially theft here at ASU. Where do you go? Again really sorry to hear that! I'm glad you're ok though!
-Austin


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, that's scary stuff! I'm sorry that you had your ipad stolen! Did it happen around campus? If it did, you should report it to the school!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 1, 2012)

Just glad your okay. You may need to go talk to somebody. Does you campus offer counseling?


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad you are OK... that's an awful thing to happen


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Ana, I am so sorry to hear about your experience. Please file a police report. They (or Apple) may be able to track your ipad thru some type of records. Recently, a friend or mine was dinning out with a few of her friends. She took out her ipad and was showing her "friends" at the table photos of her grand-daughters. By the end of the evening, her ipad was missing... Always be careful about your surroundings and never let anybody see that you have such an expensive item that they can just grab from you. Replace your ipad asap (I think apple is coming out with a new one). And start working on the trama that you just faced. Speak to a counsler asap. You may think that you are alright; however, you just went thru a life altering experience. I am sure that your life pass right by you the moment that you saw that gun. Such a shame. Thank God that you are OK. I am so sorry that this happened to you. If you need to talk about this you can always give me a call. I can relate to what you just went thru. You are not dumb, there are criminals out there that are one step ahead of you.


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I can sort of relate with the burglary we had a few months ago where some of our tortoises were taken. Not as traumatic as being held at gun point, but the feeling of being violated is similar. 

A good reminder to always stay vigilant and aware of your surroundings. Especially on a college campus. My cousin is a police officer at ASU...the stories he tells are pretty scary.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 1, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear this story  but at least you are safe. I went to Wayne State in Detroit for college so I was mugged once, had four cars stolen and even was carjacked once. I think counseling might be a really great idea, even if you don't feel like you need it. I know that even now, a lot of years after college, I still have a lot of fear about people breaking into my house or carjacking me. I think you lose trust in people, maybe you lose an innocence, but I know myself I have never been as comfortable as I was before my awful experiences.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2012)

Years ago, I had my apartment I lived in at the time robbed. We were gone and he came right thru the bedroom window. I had shut the door to the room. If I hadn't my dog would had probably taken care of him. I was so glad she was okay. But the feeling of being so violated is terrible. I can just imagine how you must feel. I wasn't even home. You had it happen right to you. I am so sorry it happened to you. Don't let it run your life though. Even though it might not seem like it, there are more good people than bad. Talk it out, even here if you need to, too get through it. People are getting more desperate now days with the economy, it's a shame. Take care.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry this happened to you. And yes Apple can track your Ipad.

I grew up in a bad neighborhood and was the victim of this sort of crime (and others) several times as I grew up. It helped to shape me into what I am today. Hence my passion for protection dog training and defensive firearms instruction.

I'm glad you weren't hurt and I hope the SOB gets caught and punished... hard.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. I don't know if this will help you, and may cause some debate here, but I carry a tazer when going somewhere alone. Although I have never had to use it, It gives me peace of mind just knowing I can use it if I need to. Fear can be debilitating. You need to get you mojo back.

http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry you had to experience this! Make sure you report it and seriously think about talking to someone!


----------



## ascott (Mar 1, 2012)

I am happy you are alive dear 

I grew up downtown los angeles and I think that kinda shaped my need to be aware of what is going on around me and others.....a word of advice, there are alot of no goods in this world breathing in our valuable air...they are always looking and watching and waiting for you to slip up..so if you find that you need to go out at night or find yourself in a place of aloneness....be very alert...walk with a purpose don't slouch and loligag .....you should also get a keychain can of bear spray or it you are like me and use a large bag then you can get a regular size can (yes bear spray as you need permits for the good grade of pepper spray and not for the bear spray) and when you know you are walking to your car, day or night especially night, put all your crap in your purse or tote and close it up (it can be used as a beat the hell out of that idiot tool) have your keys in hand, with a firm grip on them and leave one key sticking out between your index finger and middle finger as this can be used to gouge the eye out of that same idiot you just beat the hell out of with your purse/tote....as you begin to get in your car make sure you glance in the window to make sure all clear and shut your door and give the lock a tap....start your car and pull out of the parking lot...no sitting and yakking on the phone or texting or ipadding because once you are doing that you are distracted and see nothing going on....

You may never ever have this type if thing ever happen to you again and I hope not....remember the cowards that pull a gun on a woman usually will only do it to someone who is not paying attention....and it is NOT YOUR FAULT that you and this coward crossed paths....you are not responsible for someone making the choice they did.....


----------



## Laura (Mar 1, 2012)

maybe the campus has video cameras and can catch the person on tape... 
glad you werent hurt..


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to hear you're OK! That is terribly frightning, but it could have ended much worse. 

Does your campus have an escort service?? Our campus security would send someone to walk with you if you requested it. 

Always try and make yourself look like less of a target--never use any electronics at night, especially anything with earphones. Walk quickly, under streetlights, etc. 

People really suck sometimes :-/


----------



## Nay (Mar 1, 2012)

Ascott. you are so right on a lot of things you say. I live in a campus town with 5 colleges in about 2 miles of each other. The students are so locked into their phones etc they walk right out into the road and never ever bother to look up.It is not hard to imagine that someone evil could easily do what they did to poor Ana. Not getting into your card and gabbing is a really good tip also. You have to be aware. I feel we have been fortunate more of this isn't happening around here. or maybe it is and I am just not reading about it.
Ana I am not knocking you, please . I just agree that the lack of awareness makes some people easy targets.It just makes you sometimes so bitter to see crap happen to innocent people.
Take care and hope they catch the jerk.
Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 1, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Glad you are OK... that's an awful thing to happen



Good that no one was injured.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Taught my wife how to use one of these...fits in her purse, and the one I got her extends to almost 4', and can break bones, as a would-be thief found out a couple years ago.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry this happy. I know that can be very scary and irritating. I would get on having apple trying to track it. Living In St.louis mo, Im very use to being on my toes and constantly watching my back when anytime im outside of my truck or home, althoug i live in the nice part of St.louis, it all is slowly gettin taken over by little thugs that are born to do this horrible things. I just recenetly got my Conceal carry weapons licence, so i can legally carry a gun with me, its crazy how many people are out their carrying guns around illegally, I do feel much safer now, But you constantlly have to be on your toes and on the look out, it sucks, but that is one of my worst fears is getting mugged at gun point, it happend all to much. Hope you are able to get over this. :-(


----------



## ShadowRancher (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for all the advice and well wishes. I reported it immediately with 911, I actually watched him walk away while i was talking to them but no joy catching him yet. Sadly they cant GPS track my ipad because its wifi instead of 3G and i didnt have the right app installed to do it that way but they have my serial number so hopefully it will turn up. And yeah I have my assigned school councilor and victims advocates from 2 different agencies have called me. I'm mostly upset because I take all my class notes on it with a stylus and all of my various lab data was saved on it, so i guess i have a lot of note copying in my future and hoping my lab mates take as meticulous notes and data tables as i do... that and ill probably just have to live at the library for the rest of the semester because I wont be able to afford a replacement computer/tablet until I have a job. 

haha the last of my disposable income at the moment is going to my little stars and we all know that check's getting sent no matter what 

I'm usually vigilant walking home but i was tired...id been in the library from 2-940 with one food break after having been up for my 9am class and i just walk that way so often that I felt safe. I have police grade pepper spray that my uncle got me (he's a retired state boy in Michigan) but it was in my other bag and i just wasnt thinking. I guess i learned my lesson...I'm gonna start carrying a bigger stick 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Taught my wife how to use one of these...fits in her purse, and the one I got her extends to almost 4', and can break bones, as a would-be thief found out a couple years ago.



This looks awesome...my Dad freaked out, we've been meaning to get me my CWP so I could carry his .38 but I couldnt do that on campus anyway. I think this might work.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Taught my wife how to use one of these...fits in her purse, and the one I got her extends to almost 4', and can break bones, as a would-be thief found out a couple years ago.
> ...



When you know what you're doing w/ a Steel Whip. it is a devestating weapon, and totally legal to carry.

When the thug pulled a blade on my wife, she was so scared, she went "Whoop-#ss" on him...broke his right arm, wrist and fractured his eye-socket, as well as making his face much less pretty...he took her to court, but the judge wasn't sympathetic at all.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 2, 2012)

I would suggest taking krav maga classes as well. They will teach you how to defend yourself against a weapon.


----------



## Katherine (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry you had to experience this, and SO happy to hear you are okay. Humanity never ceases to disappoint me. If you don't already have a concealed carry permit it might not be a bad time to look into one. Just leveling the playing fields helps me to feel a hair safer. Again, I am so sorry for your experience : (


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Ana, Regarding a laptop... I got a cheap laptop "Dell," older referb Latitude for $235.00 at an ebay store. My brother and I have purchased computers from them a number of times. I will send you the name of the store if you are interested. 
~C


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I would suggest taking krav maga classes as well. They will teach you how to defend yourself against a weapon.



Excellent suggestion...krav maga raises "dirty fighting" (what a stupid term...it's either "win" or "lose", IMABO, nothing else) to a true art form.

If it comes down to "you" or "them" in that ambulance (or hearse), might as well be "them".


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2012)

Terry, your wife is AWESOME! Tell her she has a new fan! 

If more people did this criminals would find a safer line of work.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 2, 2012)

Tom said:


> Terry, your wife is AWESOME! Tell her she has a new fan!
> 
> If more people did this criminals would find a safer line of work.



Let's just say that after seeing the idiot who tried to mug her, I concluded that being MUCH more careful about arguing w/ her could add years to my life! 

Should've seen the fool trying to convince the judge to find in his (fool's) favor...judge suggested he might want to take up a new industry and thank his guardian angels that she wasn't carrying a gun!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 2, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, your wife is AWESOME! Tell her she has a new fan!
> ...



I also agree that she is pretty bad ***..


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 3, 2012)

Ana's reaction to her situation was correct. She had a gun pointed at her and she gave the creap what he wanted. You don't want to make a crazy person (with a gun) more anxious than he allready is. A confrontation very well could have resulted in her death.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2012)

While Terry's wife did carry out her actions, many folks in this situation panic and do not carry it completely out. The result is taking a situation where no person would get hurt, just an easily replaced item stolen, goes into a situation where somebody gets hurt or killed... normally the original victim. 
I think you need to really think about if you carry a weapon can you really complete the attack?

Colleges are just such dangerous places these day for all kinds of violence. Two of my own children go to a small town college, yet a girl has been missing for months, believed to have been killed. She was last seen at a party two houses down from the house my daughter was living in alone at the time and with a bad habit of not locking her doors. It scared and worried me, much more then my two children.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Mar 3, 2012)

The nice thing about conceal carry. you can carry it anywhere, its concealed. NO one but you knows you have a gun on you, say for some freak reason, someone thinks you have a gun on you at a place where this is a no conceal carry sign, that doesnt mean your in trouble, it means the owner has one chance to ask you to leave before he can call the cops, if you dont leave and the cops come, the cops also have to ask you to leave once, if you do not listen to either of those verbal warnings of them asking you to leave then you can get introuble. you can take your gun out to your car and come right back in to the place you were just asked to leave. I just went thought the classes for this and it is all worth it. You can also carry all the way up to the security check point in an airport.


----------



## Katherine (Mar 3, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> The nice thing about conceal carry. you can carry it anywhere, its concealed. NO one but you knows you have a gun on you, say for some freak reason, someone thinks you have a gun on you at a place where this is a no conceal carry sign, that doesnt mean your in trouble, it means the owner has one chance to ask you to leave before he can call the cops, if you dont leave and the cops come, the cops also have to ask you to leave once, if you do not listen to either of those verbal warnings of them asking you to leave then you can get introuble. you can take your gun out to your car and come right back in to the place you were just asked to leave. I just went thought the classes for this and it is all worth it. You can also carry all the way up to the security check point in an airport.



Hmmm laws may vary by location, I am not sure this is a safe blanket statement. In my area there are plenty of places it is illegal to carry a firearm regardless of permitting (parade routes, public schools, bars to name a few). I agree that it's wonderful no one knows you have a gun on you but just because it is concealed does not mean it is okay to carry it in areas where it is illegal. I am a big advocate for RESPONSIBLE gun ownership, anything shy of legal makes all gun owners look bad... A lot like responsible reptile ownership!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 3, 2012)

Good thing terry's wife mugging happened in texas, if it had been california the mugger would have gotten a nice pay day. it is a shame that people steal other's property ( I know naive). As for fighting back I am all in favor of it, just make sure that you are well trained. Sorry this has happened to you.

I am also a big fan of your wife now and I think I see her winning more and more arguments.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 4, 2012)

I chose to carry a taser because it is instantly debilitating and would give me the ability to get away. It can be used from a distance, and it can penetrate a jacket. And also, if the offender was able to take it from me and used it on me, unlike a gun, it would not kill me.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Good thing terry's wife mugging happened in texas, if it had been california the mugger would have gotten a nice pay day. it is a shame that people steal other's property ( I know naive). As for fighting back I am all in favor of it, just make sure that you are well trained. Sorry this has happened to you.
> 
> *I am also a big fan of your wife now and I think I see her winning more and more arguments.*



I'm now inspired to CAREFULLY pick my fights...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a heads up to everyone, you NEVER taser someone with a gun! The taser tensis up the muscles which would cause him/her to pull the trigger. Don't get me wrong I love tasers, I am currently doing a study for Taser International with a proffessor of mine. But never use it in a scenario involving a gun!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 4, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, you NEVER taser someone with a gun! The taser tensis up the muscles which would cause him/her to pull the trigger. Don't get me wrong I love tasers, I am currently doing a study for Taser International with a proffessor of mine. But never use it in a scenario involving a gun!



Good to know. That is where I got my Taser. Would like to read your study when it is finished.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys! I sort of posted that before I'd calmed down initially so sorry if that was a little crazy  I think ive got everything figured out now....one of my friends lent me a netbook he's not using for the rest of the semester so I can do school work and check TFO now (ten points if you can guess which one im happier about )


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the correct answer should be... having a friend who would lend you a netbook. 

Glad to hear your doing better.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Ana's reaction to her situation was correct. She had a gun pointed at her and she gave the creap what he wanted. You don't want to make a crazy person (with a gun) more anxious than he allready is. A confrontation very well could have resulted in her death.



Criminals LOVE this line of thinking. Their livelihood and their very lives depend on it.

I'm not saying Ana's reaction or anyone else's response to a situation like this is in any way wrong. Just making a point. Every situation is different and there are a billion variables and risks to consider.



Jacqui said:


> While Terry's wife did carry out her actions, many folks in this situation panic and do not carry it completely out. The result is taking a situation where no person would get hurt, just an easily replaced item stolen, goes into a situation where somebody gets hurt or killed... normally the original victim.
> I think you need to really think about if you carry a weapon can you really complete the attack?



This is a valid point, BUT...

Two other points:
1. This "situation" is forced upon the victim. 
2. Sometimes they are going to hurt you anyway. Innocent lives and bodily harm can SOMETIMES be saved by taking decisive action.

I completely agree with your last sentence. IF (big IF) someone does decide to make the decision to carry a weapon, classes and training should be a self-imposed pre-requisite and requirement.


----------

